# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Koh Ta Kiev - 'thiên đường ngủ quên' ở Campuchia

## hangnt

*Nằm ngay gần Sihanoukville, hòn đảo nhỏ hứa hẹn mang đến cho du khách những ngày nghỉ yên bình, không bị làm phiền bởi cuộc sống xô bồ.*



Bên cạnh Thái Lan, Campuchia cũng là điểm đến được nhiều du khách Việt chú ý vào mùa hè. Không có lợi thế là đường bờ biển dài nhưng Campuchia có khá nhiều hòn đảo xinh đẹp, bao bọc bởi làn nước biển xanh trong. Đặc biệt, chúng dành cho những du khách không thích sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt của các bãi biển Thái Lan.



Năm ngoái, dân tình đã "đổ xô" đi Koh Rong và Koh Rong Saloem nhưng ít ai biết tới, cũng cách chỉ Sihanoukville (bến cảng để đi tới 2 hòn đảo nói trên) không xa là một hòn đảo chứa nhiều vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn. Koh Ta Kiev được một công ty nước ngoài thuê lại để làm du lịch nên trong tương lai không xa, nơi này sẽ được nhiều khách du lịch biết tới hơn.



Sở hữu bãi cát trắng trải dài cùng làn nước biển xanh ngọc bích, Koh Ta Kiev không đông như Koh Rong và Koh Rong Saloem, cũng không quá xa hoa như Song Saa. Đây thực sự là điểm đến thanh bình cho những ai ưa khám phá và thích tận hưởng không gian êm đềm của kỳ nghỉ hè.



Đặc biệt, Koh Ta Kiev có hệ sinh thái biển rất đa dạng, nên là điểm đến yêu thích của những du khách thích lặn biển.



Nơi đây nổi tiếng với nhà máy chưng cất loại rượu, khi tới đây, ngoài việc vùng vẫy trong làn nước xanh trong hay nằm phơi nắng trên những bãi biển hoang sơ, vắng lặng, bạn cũng có thể đi thăm nhà máy chưng cất này.



Nằm gần đất liền hơn trong quần thể các hòn đảo thuộc thành phố Sihanoukville, Koh Ta Kiev chỉ cách bờ biển hơn một giờ đồng hồ đi bằng tàu thủy.



Có lẽ vị trí đảo khá thuận lợi thế nên dù chưa được khai thác du lịch đúng mức, đảo vẫn là điểm đến hứa hẹn nhiều điều thú vị. Khách tới Koh Ta Kiev thường thích thú với trò chơi nhảy từ trên những hòn đá trước biển xuống làn nước biển mát lạnh.



Hầu hết các nhà nghỉ bãi biển bãi biển nằm dọc theo Long Beach ở phía tây đảo. Một số bãi tắm nằm ở phía nam, muốn tới đó phải băng qua khu rừng nhỏ nên rất thích hợp cho những ai ưa khám phá.



Hoàng hôn thanh bình trên đảo Koh Ta Kiev. Thông thường, khách du lịch thuê tàu đi ra đảo và trở về trong ngày. Một số ít lưu lại qua đêm.



Người Campuchia làm du lịch khá tốt nên ngay cả một hòn đảo chưa được đầu tư nhiều bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy nhiều khu nghỉ chất lượng ổn như The Last Point, Ten103 Treehouse Bay, Kactus, Crusoe Island...



Các khu nghỉ này không xa hoa chuyên dành cho giới nhà giàu như Song Saa mà được xây dựng đơn giản và gần gũi hơn với thiên nhiên, chất liệu chủ yếu là bằng gỗ, tạo không gian thoáng nhất cho du khách.



Từ TP HCM, bạn di chuyển tương tự như đi Koh Rong, đó là bắt xe khách đi Phnom Penh, sau đó chuyển tiếp xe tới Sihanoukville. Từ đây, bạn mua vé tàu ra đảo Koh Ta Kiev khá nhanh chóng.



Du khách tới đây phần đông là khách Âu - Mỹ, ưa khám phá và thích những bãi biển hoang sơ, tự nhiên.


_Theo ngoisao_

----------

